# ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات



## تقوى الله (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلمبات بالتفصيل 



الملف خاص بشركة إنبى




أسأل الله أن يجعل لي ولكم وللمسلمين أجميعن فيه ما فيه من النفع 



http://www.mediafire.com/?vnmmgwmndvn



نسألكم صالح الدعاء بظهر الغيب ​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 مايو 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة / تقوى الله سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله عز وجل فى ميزان حسناتك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق وللإسلام النصر والعزة فى كل مكان وزمان والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## تقوى الله (21 مايو 2010)

وعليكم سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً علي هذا الدعاء الطيب المبارك .. أسأل الله أن يتقبله منكم وأن يجعله لكم بالمثل .. 

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## خادم محمد (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (21 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamadalx (21 مايو 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير عنا يا أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا اعرف كيف اشكركم فالشكر لله اولا واخيرا الذى يسر لكم الفكر والمجهود فى البحث الدائب للحصول على معلومات هامة وتيسيرها لمن اراد العلم , فبارك الله فيكم , ورحم والدينا ووالديكم فالرحمة جائزة على الاحياء والأموات , وجعل الله مجهوادتكم فى ميزان حسناتكم . وشكرا
اخوكم فتحى


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (14 يونيو 2010)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( مثل المؤمن مثل النحلةإن أكلت أكلت طيباً و إن وضعت وضعت طيباً )


----------



## مهندس عرفان (19 يونيو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## mosttas (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم االله خيرا


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (24 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكى الله كل خير عنا يا أختنا الفاضلة*​


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شهاوى (28 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا وياريت حد يقدر يعمل ملف ذى ده لدورات التبريد والتكييف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يعطيك العافيه ملخص جيد للطلمبات


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (11 يوليو 2010)

Thanks


----------



## eehaboo (12 يوليو 2010)

الملفات التقديمية هي من اروع الملفات بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد منها


----------



## naiemelmansie (13 يوليو 2010)

:20::20::20:


تقوى الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> 
> ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلمبات بالتفصيل ​
> ...


الزميله = تقوى الله = بعد التحيه - موضوع شرح الطلمباط قيم جدا وبرجاء عرض المزيد من هذه المواضيع وشكرا على هذا المجهود :20::20::20:


----------



## unkown_future (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## elomda_5 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللـــــــــــــــه عنا وعن الاســــــــــــــــــــلام والمسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــين كل خير بئاذن اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم ان القيامة


----------



## naiemelmansie (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا مع المزيد من التوفيق والموضوعات الجديده الهادفه وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أيمن نعمان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أكتوبر 2010)

المواضيع جميله جزاكم الله كل خير مع مزيد من المواضيع


----------



## مستريورك (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## شرف الطراونه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على كل الجهود الطيبة : م. شرف الطراونه


----------



## emaddahshan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ان اللة لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملة


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوالليل222 (27 يناير 2011)

*وعليكم سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً علي هذا الدعاء الطيب المبارك .. أسأل الله أن يتقبله منكم وأن يجعله لكم بالمثل .. 

بارك الله فيكم​*

:77::75::20:


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا" حاجة جميلة قوى
الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## wael gamil sayed (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 مارس 2011)

thankxx


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## naiemelmansie (7 مارس 2011)

:16::67:


----------



## naiemelmansie (8 مارس 2011)

http://www.alqaly.com/vb/mwaextraedit4/extra/68.gif


----------



## naiemelmansie (8 مارس 2011)




----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## waeool (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (9 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## creative eng (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## حسن السماوي (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا علىجهودكم


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## حمدى1977 (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## احمد محمد داود (11 أبريل 2011)




----------



## naiemelmansie (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم / مساء الخير ياشباب المهندسين


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدالصادق (6 مايو 2011)

نفع الله بك


----------



## naiemelmansie (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فى الشباب


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الملك الشرعبي (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## باسم حميدو (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (23 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## nofal (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ben_sala7 (24 مايو 2012)

downloading thanx


----------



## kokohamo2003 (24 مايو 2012)

*ملف اكثر من رائع جزاكى الله خيرا اختنا الفاضله*


----------



## amani66 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

mercie ,mercie et encore mercie


----------



## محمود مشيمش (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكي الله خيرا وبارك فيكي مع تحياتي


----------



## ageero (17 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليم اخوكم في الله اجيرو عضو جديد


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (22 يناير 2014)

اين الموضوع ........ لا يوجد رابط ....... الرابط لا يعمل ...مش عارف ليه كل ما افتح موضوع في المنتدى لا أجد شيئاً يا جماااعه حرررااام كده دي مش طريقة و لا اسلوب معاملة مع اعضاااائكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 يونيو 2014)

ممكن حد يرفق الملف ده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (21 مارس 2015)

تسلم يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emara1955 (9 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبونوافل (26 يوليو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

